
Cash for Clunkers Fails to Help Economy or Environment - theoneill
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703628304574453280766443704.html?mod=wsj_share_digg
======
Adam503
This article is not just totally off-topic. It's a poorly written article
consisting of little more than one ad hominem argument after another. Not even
clever ad hom attacks, either.

~~~
johnnyb4
Er, not going to disagree that it's off-topic, but do you know what an ad
hominem attack is? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad_hominem>

